# What is a press release and how to write your own



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

I have helped some small companies over the years by producing their clothing and have watched each of them with their marketing approaches. I found that writing your own press relaease can be easy and beneficial for just about any company. 

*What is a press release?*It is a condensed news article that highlights information about your company. It is not an advertisement, but can include information about new products.

*Use it to generate free publicity* When you release your press release it is avilable to get picked up by many networks either locally and/or nationally. You also get free publicity that can help bring in new clients. 

*Some tips*
The purpose is to inform everyone about your company or products, so it has to be newsworthy. Try and create an interesting story about your company/products. Focus on the purpose of your products.
Your heading and first paragraph should strongly inform the reader about what your article is about.
Give examples of real life situations that require the need for your product.
Be straight forward and truthful about your products.
Make it readable. Don't ry and overdo phrases, use descriptive verbs.
The fewer words the better- don't make it difficult to follow.
Don't use exclamation points....ever. If it's necessary, only one will be enough.
End paragraph should briefly explain your company, products and history.
Follow grammer rules.
Use a word processor, read, proof, rewrite, proof, etc.
Don't use HTML. If you want the press release to get picked up by a variety of networks, this rule is a good one.
Should be more than one paragraph.
Create a "summary" paragraph. Typically only a couple sentences between the heading and first paragraph. So you should have a heading, summary, and actual press release.
Do not include your email address to avoid spam.
*Now I have a press release written. What do I do with it?*
There are many sites where you can submit for free. Some sites have fees, but here are the most popular ones I have found that should all be free:
https://prndirect.prnewswire.com/
Public relations, press release distribution, investor relations, SEC filing | Business Wire
PrimeNewswire, Inc.
Marketwire: press release distribution, newswire, public relations, investor relations, breaking news, media monitoring


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting the article, Kris!


----------



## puncha (Jul 25, 2009)

Good article. Thanks so much


----------



## CottonCombed (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for this post


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

This is another great article. Thanks!!!


----------

